# L35 hydraulics quit



## 2grit (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking for any ideas on why the hydraulics for loader and backhoe just quit. Tractor drives fine. Pump is spinning (at least when viewed externally). Fluid level perfect. No leaks anywhere. New filter. Backhoe couplers unobstructed and definitely attached. I heard a squeal coming from area of pump when problem originally started that has since gone away. Removed inlet hyd. hose from loader control, started tractor, nothing. Have read numerous accounts on internet and TF and have come up with nothing. Keep hearing about the relief valve. Cannot find one in any of my parts illustrations. Would love to hear from the experts. Thanks


----------



## 2grit (Apr 21, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just finished pulling the pump. Pump shaft splines mate with coupler splines which were completely sheared. Explains the squeal I heard. Glad to have found it without a ton of looking


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I wonder what could have it cause it...age or hard blow?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> I wonder what could have it cause it...age or hard blow?


Would take a great deal of force to shear off those splines, like the force from hydraulic shock! Better make sure your bi-pass valve is working before you snap it off again. Bye


----------



## 2grit (Apr 21, 2011)

The splines were heavily loaded with rust. No doubt in my mind that it caused deterioration of the splines. Should have been some kind of grease or lubricant in there. I wasn't even working it when it happened.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

2grit said:


> The splines were heavily loaded with rust. No doubt in my mind that it caused deterioration of the splines. Should have been some kind of grease or lubricant in there. I wasn't even working it when it happened.


If the pump and splines are mounted internal, hope you have all the pieces. Metal filings can ruin other components if they come in contact. If this pump is mounted outside, than yes it should have been greased. Bye


----------

